# Food Services: Eat the wrong sandwich, go to jail



## dapaterson (2 Jun 2015)

A non-observant Jewish grandmother got her grandson sent to jail for eleven days (reduced to confined to barracks on appeal). Seems she sent her grandson a pork sandwich, and the Israeli army keeps kosher.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/eating-pork-sandwich-gets-israeli-soldier-11-day-prison-sentence-1.3096595


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A non-observant Jewish grandmother got her grandson sent to jail for eleven days (reduced to confined to barracks on appeal). Seems she sent her grandson a pork sandwich, and the Israeli army keeps kosher.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/eating-pork-sandwich-gets-israeli-soldier-11-day-prison-sentence-1.3096595


One of the ways to crash land, I guess - if he got 11 days for a pork sandwich, lucky she didn't send him a bacon cheeseburger  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Jun 2015)

Anybody else ever order a cheeseburger at McDonald's in Rosh Pina?  >


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jun 2015)

I guess canned bacon is off the care package list, you can have either Hot IDF babes or bacon, but not both.  :crybaby:

The IDF used to be a lot less religious but thanks to the influx of the more religious types that seems to be changing with all sorts of unforeseen consequences.


----------



## Pusser (2 Jun 2015)

What I'd like to know is how they found out.  Did he have to line up for sandwich inspection?


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I guess canned bacon is off the care package list, you can have either Hot IDF babes or bacon, but not both.  :crybaby:


At least not on base ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2015)

The latest:  all punishment dropped!


> .... The soldier was initially given an 11-day prison sentence. The punishment was later converted to being confined to base for the same duration — after relatives talked to the media and a lawmaker wrote to the defense minister about the case.
> 
> But the military then changed its decision yet again, and cancelled any punishment.
> 
> “We were wrong. The IDF (Israel Defense Forces) will continue to keep kosher on one hand, but will not probe a soldier’s sandwich on the other,” military spokesman Brig. Gen. Motti Almoz wrote on Facebook. “There are tensions in Israeli society and there are different stances and opinions. There is room for everyone in the IDF.” ....


----------



## dimsum (2 Jun 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The latest:  all punishment dropped!



"Probe a soldier's sandwich".  Tee hee.


----------



## paffomaybe (3 Jun 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What I'd like to know is how they found out.  Did he have to line up for sandwich inspection?



Meatheads.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Jun 2015)

sprl said:
			
		

> Meatheads.



That's probably the best one I've heard yet. The others are just so old.


----------



## paffomaybe (3 Jun 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> That's probably the best one I've heard yet. The others are just so old.



Too obvious, maybe.  Der Schnitzelheitsdienst (SD)?


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2015)

sprl said:
			
		

> Der Schnitzelheitsdienst (SD)?


I see what you did there ....


----------



## Pusser (3 Jun 2015)

sprl said:
			
		

> Too obvious, maybe.  Der Schnitzelheitsdienst (SD)?



Wow!  It only took ten replies before invoking Godwin's Law.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jun 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I guess canned bacon is off the care package list, you can have either Hot IDF babes or bacon, but not both.  :crybaby:
> 
> The IDF used to be a lot less religious but thanks to the influx of the more religious types that seems to be changing with all sorts of unforeseen consequences.



Not just "more religious types" but also the toxic result of PR voting, which gives fringe parties (including ultra religious ones) far more power than they really have in society, since even a few swing votes can bring down governments. Guess what they ask for in return for their votes....


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jun 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Wow!  It only took ten replies before invoking Godwin's Law.



How is that Godwin's Law?  German <> Nazi.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> How is that Godwin's Law?  German <> Nazi.



Although "Der Schnitzelheitsdienst (The Schnitzel awareness service)" doesn't invoke Godwin's Law; "(SD)" does have connotations:



> Following Germany's defeat in World War II, the SD was declared a criminal organisation at the Nuremberg Trials, along with the rest of Reinhard Heydrich's Reich Security Main Office (including the Gestapo) both individually and as branches of the SS in the collective.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> "Probe a soldier's sandwich".  Tee hee.


I snickered at that one, too.



			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> Not just "more religious types" but also the toxic result of PR voting, which gives fringe parties (including ultra religious ones) far more power than they really have in society, since even a few swing votes can bring down governments. Guess what they ask for in return for their votes....


Call me a bleeding-heart socialist, but I think it's a stretch linking proportional representation to the military facilites of a Jewish state being kept kosher.  After all, is checking for religiously-appropriate food better or worse than making sure the coloured threads of ones socks match (a practice not entirely without precedent in the Canadian, first-past-the-post military)?  Discuss.  ;D


----------



## Brasidas (3 Jun 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I snickered at that one, too.
> Call me a bleeding-heart socialist, but I think it's a stretch linking proportional representation to the military facilites of a Jewish state being kept kosher.  After all, is checking for religiously-appropriate food better or worse than making sure the coloured threads of ones socks match (a practice not entirely without precedent in the Canadian, first-past-the-post military)?  Discuss.  ;D



Its an easy bone to toss to a narrow interest faction, garnering their support. Those sorts of bones would be different in a Canadian first-past-the-post system, but if non-critical trappings of the military were styled for the sake of support on important legislation, you can bet the party in power would have whatever muskrat or pleather headress those votes required.


----------



## cavalryman (3 Jun 2015)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Its an easy bone to toss to a narrow interest faction, garnering their support. Those sorts of bones would be different in a Canadian first-past-the-post system, but if non-critical trappings of the military were styled for the sake of support on important legislation, you can bet the party in power would have whatever muskrat or pleather headress those votes required.


I ran this through the translator and got "pips and crowns"   ???


----------



## cupper (3 Jun 2015)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> I ran this through the translator and got "pips and crowns"   ???



And we just witnessed the Canadian Military version of Godwin's Law applied to political bows and buttons. :nod:


----------



## Pusser (5 Jun 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although "Der Schnitzelheitsdienst (The Schnitzel awareness service)" doesn't invoke Godwin's Law; "(SD)" does have connotations:



Yes, the "Sicherheitsdienst (English: Security Service), full title Sicherheitsdienst des Reichsführers-SS, or *SD*, was the intelligence agency of the SS and the Nazi Party in Nazi Germany. The organization was the first Nazi Party intelligence organization to be established and was considered a sister organization with the Gestapo, which the SS had infiltrated heavily after 1934. Between 1933 and 1939, the SD was administered as an independent SS office, after which it was transferred to the authority of the Reich Main Security Office (Reichssicherheitshauptamt, or RSHA), as one of its seven departments/offices.[2] Its first director, Reinhard Heydrich, intended for the SD to bring every single individual within the Third Reich's reach under "continuous supervision."[3]" _(Wikipedia)_


----------

